# Arthritis in 4 year old dog



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone on the forum had arthritis turn up in a young Havanese? A friend of mine has a 4-year-old Hav that began crying when he was picked up, and X-rays showed noticeable calcifications throughout the spine.

Obviously this is very young for such a problem. One unusual thing about this dog is that he is very large, just over 20 pounds, not fat, just a big boy.

He's on Rimadyl and Cosequin, and is more comfortable, but needless to say, this isn't fixable. Just wondered if anyone else has seen this.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't seen it, but wish your friend the best of luck with the meds for him. Four years old is just too young to start with that!


----------

